# North Weald Redoubt - Sep '11



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2011)

Apparently this has been reported “Everywhere” before so I won’t go into too much depth on the history…

It was built in Victorian times as a large armoury just safely outside of London. It stored a massive amount of guns, ammo, and no doubt men with moustaches. 

When the first World war came around, moustaches had gotten shorter, and the armoury had been upgraded, and more heavily fortified. 







By the time the second world war came round, we’d all shaved our toothbrush moustaches off because they were considered a bit bad taste. Oh, and the fort became even more fortified, and nearly a hundreed soldiers were based up on the fort to guard it against a land invasion. 






A full and accurate history was been done by the boys and girls at SubBrit here: 
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/n/north_weald_ mobilisation_centre/index.shtml

…Although they don’t mention moustaches at all. 

It’s methodically designed, in a ‘U’ shape, built into the hillside. With a blast bank in front of it. It something went off it wouldn’t all go up. It was also divided into loads of tiny ‘cells’ to prevent a chain explosion. 




















Stop looking at my nuts….





A jaunt up the hill side reveals yet another similar structure, it’s tunnels, and concrete labrinthes stretching deep into the hill side. 





Tiny rooms shoot off in every direction, some traces of their original purpose remain. 





In near complete darkness, and absolute silence, occasionally pools of light stream in through ventilation shafts. 






Most of the outer portions that are lit are covered in various qualities of graffiti: 





The site also had a presence from radio giant Marconi, as early as the 1920’s. Their buildings are near the public edge of the site: and are completely trashed. A couple of original relics remain: 











It’s sad but they are so beyond repair and stripped of their past, it’s almost the graffiti which makes them so photographic.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 22, 2011)

This was a really good explore.

Nicely written up UrbanX.

Just a few shots I took:









































Big thanks to Mad Axe for the tour


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! Your shots are epic Em! You should be well proud of that set!


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice job to the both of you but only one turret you guys are slacking


----------



## nelly (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice stuff guys, love the redoubt  Speak soon


----------



## FFerret (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your visit, its really gone down hill in the last few years.

Is the wrecked car still there?


----------



## outkast (Sep 22, 2011)

blimey that looks dry, every time I have been its had at least a foot of water in it, did you spot the area of roof on the collapse, the centre section has subsided and the roof has buckeled.

its only taken a few years to get in that state, shame really.

in the adjacent field are the concrete stays for the large masts wich were once part of the radio station.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 22, 2011)

Oooo... nice. I like the Hoover Moustache-o-matic trimming machine pic but which room was the moustachery?

  Interesting explore chaps!


----------



## tattooed (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent post!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 23, 2011)

FFerret said:


> Glad you enjoyed your visit, its really gone down hill in the last few years.
> 
> Is the wrecked car still there?



Yeah we saw the car. Just can't work out how it got there in the 1st place though!!


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 23, 2011)

Lovely pictures you two, and it was a pleasure Em. Lovely meeting you and good to see UX again. Look forward to next time.
I'll throw a few of mine in here if you don't mind.






The other turret, just for Priority 7!








































Just can't help himself when there's a tree to clamber up!










PixelFace





An excellent afternoon with great company, and the weather held out just long enough for us to finish a beer so that was a bonus!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 23, 2011)

Those photos are stunning! Combo of ultra wide and and kooky compositions for the win! 
Great to meet ya again, sure it won't be long again


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 23, 2011)

Cracking post and love the combination of styles.
A thing that always surprises me ,especialy having visited the Redoubt a couple of times is how others see things that i had missed 
Hopefully we can catch up soon.
Thanks to you all SK


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 24, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> ...we’d all shaved our toothbrush moustaches off because they were considered a bit bad taste.


OMG, does that mean I'll have to shave mine off? 

Great report and pics you three. Loved seeing the different takes from each. Tis an interesting site.


----------

